# A Strange Bream



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

The last bream i caught at Scamander before returning to SA earlier this year had incredibly beautiful rosy pink fins. The whole fish seemed to have a pink glow. Silly me didn't take a photo (but yes it did happen). Has anybody else seen a Black Bream with such unusual colouration?
I will be back there on saturday so will do my best to catch it again so that I can take that pic that will prove its existence


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

The fish was caught just inside the river mouth and the water in the river isn't tannin stained as its catchment is mostly dry sclerophyll growing on degraded granite. All other bream I've caught there have the standard black bream colour, thats why this one was so unusual.


----------



## rodrocket (Apr 24, 2012)

If that had come out of the Derwent here in Hobart, I'd understand the "glow" ;-)


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

Yeah, no zinc works on the Scamander river, but I still don't eat them coz when I have, the flavour and texture were very ordinary.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Small snapper?


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

Don't think so, everything else about it was classic black bream and no blue spots


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

No idea mate.
Have seen a few and caught a few there, some have been real silvery, some bronze / golden and others quite black. Never seen one with pink fins though.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

In the back of my mind I remember seeing a picture recently of something that looked like a cross between a snapper and a bream, I think it was called something like a rosy bream.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

keza said:


> In the back of my mind I remember seeing a picture recently of something that looked like a cross between a snapper and a bream, I think it was called something like a rosy bream.


Or was it a golden snapper.
Driving me mad now but I think it was on sydney angler last week.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Golden Snapper is another name for fingermark. Don't see them appearing down south.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Eeeeeeeeenteresting

http://www.breammaster.com/forum/showthread.php?t=29606


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

It could be a very, very lost Red Sea Bream


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

Very lost if true. No, it had classic silvery body, just the fins were pink which really made it look unusual. I'm going with the theory that it was just a genetic freak (like me  ) I think I need a smilie with long hair and beard - these bald ones just aren't me!


----------

